# What is this on my 2015 Rogue rear doors?



## IAH85 (Feb 24, 2018)

Noticed this on both sides of the rear doors on my 2015 Rogue yesterday. 

Looks like some sort of strip in the lower corner panel. It's on both rear doors and in the exact same spot. 

I just recently purchased the vehicle and unless you get really close they are hard to see. 

Is this some sort of sensor?

Sorry for the dirty car, it's winter in Chicago.

Thanks for your help! 

Edit: I tried posting pics but since this is my first post it appears I am not allowed. If anyone knows a way around this please let me know. Thank-you.


----------



## IAH85 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------

